# 102 error



## jppurdon (Jul 4, 2007)

Can anyone help. I continue to get 102 over load error on my swf 902 dual head machine, I have no birds nest in the bobbin area. 1 thing I noticed was the 1 side that is working stops @ 85 on the wheel then goes to 100. The side that isn't working stops @ 82 Then goes to 97 and shoots a 102 overload error. Anyone know of a fix. Thanks


----------



## Jorge4087 (Aug 5, 2008)

With the machine powered down, try turning the main shaft int eh back and see if it rotates fairly easy all the way around, if not then it is mechanical. If spins freely,then I'm thinking something like the encoder. Call SWF in Texas, they should be able to give you some pointers, I hope so. Goodd luck,
Jorge


----------



## jppurdon (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey Jorge, it was an over ride plug that is located in the upper part on the left side of the machine. They have started disconnecting the now so this doesn't happen SWF East was a great help as always. Thanks


----------

